

How Ray Suarez Really Caught the Global Health Bug (Gates Foundation) - hga
http://www.cjr.org/the_observatory/how_ray_suarez_really_caught_t.php?page=all

======
hga
The Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation has been spending $3 billion annually on
"global health" since its foundation in 1994 and there's been quite a bit of
concern about how this money translates into influence.

E.g. it richly funds malaria research, dollars which are hard to come by
otherwise, and I remember speculation that this could be or has been used to
curtail FOSS deployments at universities where some of their researchers are
receiving such funding.

